# Replacing galvanized.........YEAH BABY



## toddgotfish (Nov 21, 2005)

need some advice ....replacing the old galvanized with copper , i can handle thet fine , but the old cast iron drains is what i'm worried about , i can get to all the easy stuff(toilet,sink,tub,washer,etc...) but what do i use to change the new pvc to the exiting cast iron?????????
BTW thanks


----------



## K2 (Jul 8, 2005)

Mission clamps, Ferncos.


----------



## Tom R (Jun 1, 2004)

www.plumbingsupply.com/snapcutters.html


----------



## Glasshousebltr (Feb 9, 2004)

Or, if you hit a coupler elbo etc, you could stuff the joint with oakum and fill it with liquid lead.

Bob


----------



## tzzzz216 (Dec 25, 2005)

*cast iron to pvc*

go down to your local pluming shop and pick up a no hub adapter and also a no hub band for what ever size pipe your working with you , after to you put that on its all pvc from there on. Good Luck


----------



## 747 (Jan 21, 2005)

When you say drains do you mean the old big drain pipes which are like massive or do you mean like a drain pipe hooked up underneath a bathtub in crawl space? Because if your talking about those big fat main ones Tom has showed you the correct tool.


----------



## tzzzz216 (Dec 25, 2005)

tzzzz216 said:


> go down to your local pluming shop and pick up a no hub adapter and also a no hub band for what ever size pipe your working with you , after to you put that on its all pvc from there on. Good Luck



Sorry guys, For the mess up in the last sentance,long day i guess.:laughing:


----------

